# Review: The Saddleback iPad Case



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The Saddleback Leather iPad case is designed as a no nonsense, heavy duty case built to last (and guaranteed) for 100 years, according to the owner of Saddleback Leather Company. Ordering was very straightforward and easy, with a personal email sent with the tracking number when the item is shipped. Packaging is minimal. Plain plastic bag when you open the box and peel away the newsprint paper. A nice Saddleback leather keychain in the color that you ordered your case in is included, along with several of Dave Munson's business cards.

Empty, the case weighs 13.8 ounces according to my digital scale. Total weight with iPad enclosed is a whopping 2 pounds 6.8 ounces. Tactilely, the smooth leather feels very good. Slight imperfections in the hide, which is to be expected with any high end all leather product. Dye color is consistent throughout the leather.

One thing to note: My case has a cut-out for the light sensor on the iPad. If you check the Saddleback Leather Company website you will see there is NO cut-out. I am glad they made the last minute change.

Odor- Does not smell like the typical rich leather that I am used to. There is a leather odor, but the predominant smell seems to be possibly from the dye that was used? Not real strong but it is of note and predominant. After 24 hours, the dye smell dissipates and you are left with the wonderful leather smell that is so well loved.

Stamped on the lower of the leather straps is "Made in Old Mexico." The owner of the company (Dave Munson) had originally started making his leather products there.

Top view of the case:










Close-up of the top cover stitching:










Back cover strap stitching:










Inside pigskin lining that sits next to your iPad:










Inserting the iPad into the Saddleback Cover:










iPad fully inserted:










Close-up of the top cut-out for light sensor:










Sitting in the Landscape position:










Side View in Landscape position. [Note how straps fit into the slots]:










Typing Position:










Back view in typing position:










Comments: When I first showed Dear Wife the new Saddleback Leather iPad case, she thought I had purchased her a new leather clutch. When holding it from the top between the leather straps, it can be mistaken for one. Taking it for a spin around town yesterday and this morning, the case prove to be tough and reliable. It is also stealthy. No one commented on the case or even gave it a second glance, which can be good if you don't want to advertise that you have an expensive iPad in certain neighborhoods.

I tried the three shake test to see if the iPad would be held in securely, and it didn't budge.
Typing height was excellent, the best of all the cases I have reviewed. There was very little movement as I typed away answering email at the local coffee shop. The straps are stiff, and will soften with use and time so the typing height may change.

Problems encountered: Just three minor niggles were found to an OC like myself.

1) When folding the front cover back on itself to read, the four fingers of my hand _just_ fits between the two straps, and I have very small hands. For people with medium/large hands, you may have to just hold the cover on the bottom corners. And what do you do with the straps? It just kind of sits out there.

2) If you are interested in the Saddleback cover because it looks great, you will go crazy trying to keep the scratches off it. Every minor scrape and scuff shows up with clarity. I grazed the top cover with my fingernail and it sits there, glaringly obvious.There are instructions on Saddleback's website on how to remove some scuffs and protect the leather, but be warned! Since I bought this case for function and not looks, it doesn't bother me.

3) If you have the Apple iPad camera kit, please note that the SD card reader does NOT fit into the iPad recharge hole. The leather case opening is too small. The camera/USB connector will just "barely" fit if you wiggle and push at the leather opening.

Note: I am not affiliated with Saddleback Leather or the owner. This is just my personal review and notes.

For those who may be interested in some of the other iPad cover reviews I had done in the past, you may view them here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25003.0.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Terrific review as always, Eeyore!

Closed, it's gorgeous.  I'm not sure the cutouts wouldn't drive me crazy when it's open and in use though--the excess leather around the edges is probably good for drop protection, but the cutouts make it glaringly obvious how much extra there is.  Looks like what, maybe a 1/4" or so of extra leather on the outer edges?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Looks like what, maybe a 1/4" or so of extra leather on the outer edges?


Thank-you VictoriaP! The extra leather is 7/16" from the edge of the iPad to the outer edge of the SB case, for both top and bottom. So yes, lots of extra protection. I would call it good "Horse Tack Tough" protection.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent review, Eeyore. Concerning your comment about the "scuffability", so to speak, of the iPad case - I have a Chestnut colored Saddleback satchel and wallet and I've also noticed how easily they are marked by any object which makes contact with them. It's not really much of a bother to me since I find that minor scuffs, wrinkles, and other general wear marks only add to the attractiveness of fine leather products such as these, but I'm wondering if the Chestnut dyed leather is more susceptible to showing marks than is the Tobacco, Carbon Black, or Dark Coffee Brown. I gave my SBL items a rubdown with mink oil soon after they arrived and so when a new mark occurs, I just rub the area with my thumb and it usually all but disappears.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Hi Eeyore

I have a question for you. I just got my new IPad case and I am loving it. On the fold of my Ipad case there is a lot of wrinkles and the color is lighter. Please look at my pictures and tell me if your case is like this. I have several nice leather covers from Oberon and nice leather bags from Coach and none are wrinkled like this. I love the case and I am keeping it. Just wondering if your case is like this. Thanks


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

melodyyyyy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1
> 
> Hi Eeyore
> 
> I have a question for you. I just got my new IPad case and I am loving it. On the fold of my Ipad case there is a lot of wrinkles and the color is lighter. Please look at my pictures and tell me if your case is like this. I have several nice leather covers from Oberon and nice leather bags from Coach and none are wrinkled like this. I love the case and I am keeping it. Just wondering if your case is like this. Thanks


Hi Melodyyyyy and congratulations! My iPad case is also lighter in color in the same place and has the same folds and creases. That is the natural creasing effect that occurs when you fold really good leather back and forth in the same place over time. (If you have a pair of really good leather hiking boots you will see the same effect.)

For example, if you look at your wrist and then flex your hand up and down repeatedly, the skin creases and bunches up. It disappears though because your skin is still alive. The cow leather ain't. When you fold the cover to the "shut" position, the creases are now all gone and the leather is smooth again.

Hope this helps!

Best Wishes!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The home screen button appears to be covered by this case.  How do you access it?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

skyblue said:


> The home screen button appears to be covered by this case. How do you access it?


The leather is made thinner here with a polypropylene backing. Just press through the leather. It just takes a short while before the leather "gives" or softens to easily access your Home button.

Best Wishes!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Eeyore

 I just wanted to be sure.  I know good leather wrinkles over time.  Didn't think it would come this way.  I had the Apple case before this. It was so yucky feeling that i hated to touch it.  THe SB is so much better.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL thanks again Eeyore

  I was sticking my hand behind the leather to turn it on.  Old timers is catching up with me


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Melody, is your case chestnut or dark coffee brown?
It's beautiful


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Chestnut and I love it!!!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a couple of Piel Frama leather cases for my iPad and iTouch and they both wrinkle heavily at the fold line.  My iPad case that isn't very old already has two cracks through the leather.  Obviously the case wasn't tested very much before going up for sale.  Wish I had one of these Saddleback ones instead.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Eeyore and Melodyy,
Just checking in to see if you still love this case?  I have a gift certificate for SBL and am trying to decide if I should buy this case or not.  Eeyore is the typing height holding up for you?  Can you use it that way on your lap comfortably?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi corkyb !

I have been using this case almost continuously since it arrived. Also took it on a Thanksgiving trip cross-State to see my eldest son's family. Still love it and the typing height has not been compromised. However, the leather does show scratches very easily (chestnut color) and please remember that *the total weight with iPad enclosed is a whopping 2 pounds 6.8 ounces.*

I remember in previous posts on covers that you did not want an iPad case that was too heavy, and this is the heaviest case I have ever come across. It also offers the most elegant protection, imho.

As far as typing goes, 99% of my typing with the iPad is at a desk with the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. The few times that I have used the iPad touch keyboard is when I am watching television and for me, it is comfortable typing with the elevated SB case in my lap. Only you (corkyb) will know if the angle of the stand is acceptable to you, since it doesn't adjust.

Best Wishes!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I still love my Saddleback iPad case.  It is heavy but it is very pretty. I love holding it. Trying to type in this case is not easy. The case will not stand up so you can type on it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Really?  it won't stand to type on it?  If that is true, I won't be buying it.  Did you tuck in the straps the way Eeyore shows in his pictures?  I am interested in hearing more about this.  Is yours too soft to stand up when you do that?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

melodyyyyy said:


> I still love my Saddleback iPad case. It is heavy but it is very pretty. I love holding it. Trying to type in this case is not easy. The case will not stand up so you can type on it.


melodyyyyy, take a look at this youtube video produced by Saddleback Leather that shows all the features of the iPad case. It also shows how to stand-up the case for typing on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1fLP1a5o

Best Wishes!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I did watch the video.  My straps are now broken in and it will no longer support the weight of the ipad in the typing position. What I have been doing is laying a water bottle between the flaps
when I am going to be typing. Without the water bottle the case lays almost complete flat when I am trying to type. Even with the straps connected like in your pictures. The video on YouTube tells you that will happen one it is broken in. If I had not invested so muc money in this case I would be looking for another but the budget. Will not allow for that now


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess that seals the deal for me.  I won't be buying a SB case.  I have a $280 credit with them so I have to decide what i want.  Off to look at the tote.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The collapsing straps would be a definite deal breaker for me, too, corkyb.  Have fun choosing some other lovely bag!


----------

